# bulk aging



## ctshep97 (Oct 26, 2008)

i know the temp should be 65 -75 degrees when ferminting,what temp can you have for bulk aging, ie after fermintation can i age it out in the shed for a couple of months? temp around 70-35 degrees at night? t


----------



## smurfe (Oct 26, 2008)

You really ought to bulk age at a fairly consistent temperature with around 50-55 or so optimal. I am guessing you meant 30-35 degrees to. Those temps would help clear a wine quite nice but any aging process would be slowed down considerably.My area is around 67 consistently. Large, frequenttemperature swings are not real healthy on any alcohol beverage.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 26, 2008)

i am assuming you are in conneticut......on average you might have 30-35 night time temps in the next two months..but more likely you are going to get some 20 degree nights very possible...temp fluctuations are the enemy of wine...find a better location or get something to heat that shed should it get big temp fluctuations


on the flip side i think you need to be concerned w day time temps..it was 68 here in NH yesterday and today


i got all my wine down in the cellar (from the garage) two weeks ago and i felt i was pushing it a bit by waiting that long


what are you making?


----------



## coriasco (Dec 10, 2008)

The secret to aging wine is to keep the temp constant no more than a 4 to 5 degree change daily whether it be 60 degrees or 70 degrees as long as the temp does not fluctuate more than 4 to 5 degrees a day.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with you coriasco, steady temperature is key to bulk aging, also keep the wine still and away from vibrations. I've seen folks with hardwood floor with fridges/dryers/washers on them andI could actually feel/see the transfer of vibrations fromt eh applicances tothe carboys. I use fleece carboy covers to keep my babies at a steady temperatures. Also, my wine room has an external wall that can get sunny, 2 pieces of 4x8 sheetsof plywood makes a 3 degree difference drop for me.


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2009)

That's to much of a swing in temp. If you can put it in the basement that would be best. If not find an interior closet on the lowest level.


----------



## victank1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Newbie here....I live in Alabama, and to find that constent temperature you would need to find awalk in cooler to convertor maybe an under ground cave in the back yard. This being sad but true what kind of quality wine am I going to get with temps around 70 degrees...these temps are more common


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 13, 2009)

Vic, I think most of us have the same storage situation as you do. My wine room and storage area is just an extra bedroom and stays the same temp as the rest of the house. The wines I make are still good. When you think about it, the wines stored at the liquor store are also stored at room temp. It's just something we have to live with.


----------



## victank1 (Jan 13, 2009)

good thoughts...thanks


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 13, 2009)

"When you think about it, the wines stored at the liquor store are also stored at room temp."


excellent point


----------

